# 4th of July Parade for the Red Hats Purple Chaps



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

You take awesome pics


----------



## breeze (Jun 4, 2009)

that looks fun and cool and the horses look beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IdahoCowgirl (Jul 7, 2009)

That is AWSOME lol, love the pony with the red hooves.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

That looks like great fun, and I love the painted red hooves, lol!


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

wow thats some awsome pics


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I love this! =] Who knew purple and red could look so good together?


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

hahaha, looks liek alotta fun!


----------

